# Carpe Somnus (Mild Language)



## Jeep121262 (Oct 4, 2011)

It seems I can never get quite enough sleep.
  And when I do sleep, it’s not very deep.
  Gallons of warm milk and hundreds of sheep,
  I am awakened by the slightest peep.

  Is this retribution for my youthful sins?
  I could count those but then, where to begin?
  I trip in the darkness and bruise both my shins,
  touching down lightly on needles and pins.

  I stumble through daylight, my head in my ass,
  missing assignments while nodding in class.
  Please pardon the words for my being so crass,
  but nothing I do seems to make this funk pass.

  Craving sleep more than I’ve ever desired,
  my body is now so incredibly tired.
   Electrical systems have all gone hay wired,
   Ignition sequence completely misfired.

  I am slipping off of my slippery slope.
  Blissful sleep is for what I now hope.
  My smooth running engine is missing a lope,
  I fall off my horse just like riding a rope.

Sleep finally bids that I walk through her door.
  I step on my eyelids as I cross the floor. 
  I won’t be disheveled or ragged or wore,
  if I can devote eight full hours or more.

  I start my descent down from the castle keep.
  Wet, rusty tendrils now begin their creep.
  Plaintively call from their bosoms so deep,
  Seize the sleep!  Seize the sleep!  Seize the sleep!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 8, 2011)

I like where you are going with this, you have some intriguing lines. I do however see a few lines, where if you made some subtle changes--this could be wonderful. If you would like my suggestions, feel free to PM me, and remember---while this is just my humble opinion---this is YOUR poem, so feel free to ignore. Peace...Jul


----------



## feralpen (Oct 8, 2011)

I like this one too and think it well worth a revisit. Though many might consider the mood light, the writing is very good. Another one I wish I had written.

fp


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 8, 2011)

I see someone's made friends with meter. I was an insomniac for years, decades, actually, so this I can truly embrace, Mark. I especially love the first two lines of S2, very deep stuff. There seems to be a bump here or there, but my ear is on strike this fine morn, so if just may be me. I'll revisit when my ear is back on duty. Wonderful job, love, and much enjoyed. Oops, almost forgot, love the title, it ties in beautifully with the final line.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Jeep121262 (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright folks, poetry is not my forte.  I dabble in it as I take a break from a novel I am working on. Even if I begin with a subject that I feel serious about, I can't help but inject my own weird humor.  I also may say things in a poem that relate to the subject in my mind but would leave others scratching their heads.  So I don't think I could ever be considered a poet or consider myself a poet.  Having said that, it doesn't mean that I do not deeply appreciate your reading the stuff that I write telling me what you think about it.  I had this title in my head for over a year, but wasn't considering it for a poem.  I don't know what I was considering it for but it wasn't this.  I have never been an insomniac, although most days I wish I had more sleep.  FP and Lisa, thank you so much for reading this and Jul I shall send a PM to you.
Mark.


----------

